# New Here (Donna)



## Donna123 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm Donna. A 52 year old, married, straight woman with stepkids and grandkids but no kids of my own. My husband of 25 years and I live in New England, USA.

I signed up to share my experiences, hopefully help others and for support/ a venue to "open up" about myself and my experiences

Thank you


----------



## Memphi70 (Oct 28, 2013)

Donna123 said:


> Hi, I'm Donna. A 52 year old, married, straight woman with stepkids and grandkids but no kids of my own. My husband of 25 years and I live in New England, USA.
> 
> I signed up to share my experiences, hopefully help others and for support/ a venue to "open up" about myself and my experiences
> 
> Thank you


Welcome. Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Donna123 said:


> Hi, I'm Donna. A 52 year old, married, straight woman with stepkids and grandkids but no kids of my own. My husband of 25 years and I live in New England, USA.
> 
> I signed up to share my experiences, hopefully help others and for support/ a venue to "open up" about myself and my experiences
> 
> Thank you


Welcome aboard. Look forward to your “open up” plan.


----------



## Donna123 (Dec 6, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Welcome aboard. Look forward to your “open up” plan.


Well I tried opening up about my husband's cast fetish, but the thread is "awaiting approval"


----------

